# Old School Amp Repair



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Who's repairing amps on this forum?


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

What are you looking at getting repaired?


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

An a/d/s 460MX and an 860MX. 460 is popping a fuse and the 860 has perhaps 1 if not 2 channels that are bad.


----------



## kenyer (Aug 20, 2015)

I've sent Ray Rayfield a few amps to check out and or upgrade. He will take in most any amp brand but of course he IS Linear Power


----------

